# wt range for Mamba 8.1



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Wondering if this boat can handle 200lbs without issues? I had the 8.6 and it swallowed me up even after padding the s#%t out of it


----------



## tskoe23 (Jun 19, 2010)

I felt that the Mamba 8.1 was too small for me and I weigh maybe 160. 77 gallons is not a lot of volume, especially at 200lbs.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Stick with the 8.6 big fella! I'm 170 and I have never felt the 8.6 was too big.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

yea at 200 you should stick to the high end of most boats


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm 175 and do not feel like the 8.1 is big enough for creeking at my weight, based on my experience with it as my main boat the last few years. It's great for river running. I haven't tried the 8.6 but it's definitely the right size for your weight if you're sticking with the mamba. Maybe try something else? I just picked up a nomad 8.5 for creeking, which feels in between the two mambas as far as size goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## AZ boater (Aug 29, 2014)

JIMM,

Please let me know if you do try the 8.1. I'm curious to see how it does for you, as the Mamba 8.1 seems to be the best rental option I have overseas. I'm 6'3/205. You must know 220 is the top end of the wt. range.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

AZ Boater, I paddled the 8.1 a couple times back last year, (I'm your size). I could paddle it, but it was a tight fit for shorts and just neoprene socks. It was fun in easier whitewater, but it rode way down low, anything over class III was very, interesting... If you have the ability, look for another boat on your trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## BEArmstrong (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm 180 and love the 8.6. If you haven't yet try adding padding to the seat and maybe moving it forward a notch or two. It did kind of feel like sitting in a bath tub before I made those adjustments.


----------



## CB4Life (Apr 5, 2014)

I paddle an 8.1 and I weigh 145lbs. I think moving the seat forward in your 8.6 should solve your problems


----------



## AZ boater (Aug 29, 2014)

JIMM,
You should probably heed the advice on the more experienced paddlers by going with the bigger boat. But I recently spent 5 days on class 3+/4 in the 8.1 (the newer creek version) and absolutely loved it. At 205 lbs+ there was no issue whatsoever with it sitting too low in the water. At 6'3 the seat and footrests were adjusted back as far as they could go; with booties on, my heels (size 10 feet) were touching each other and my toes grazing the top, but I still found it very comfortable. 
As far as paddling performance, I found it superior to my large bazooka (the only other creek boat I have ever sat it), in every aspect except maybe stability. 
I found the mamba easier to roll: its the first time I felt comfortable being upside down in the rapid, almost knowing I was going to come back up; rather than oh shit, I hope I can pull this one off. I know that has more to do with the mental aspect than the boat; and a good paddler should be able to roll any boat; but I am curious has anyone else found the bazooka hard to roll? I find my XP10 is easier to roll than the bazooka and my first time rolling a playboat, I did a 360 (upside down again). Sorry to get off the subject...


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Really, the XP10 was easier for you roll than the Bazooka? I thought the Bazooka L was a dream to roll, barely a hip snap it was up... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bystander (Jul 3, 2014)

DoubleYouEss said:


> Really, the XP10 was easier for you roll than the Bazooka? I thought the Bazooka L was a dream to roll, barely a hip snap it was up...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiOnj-S2GLk&list=PLz4nXVOIE08se1p-cRIJopYHi9vGIfYC0&index=6

EJ is right.


----------



## cambio2 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a new 8.1 and weigh 165 and it's perfect for me on all river levels.


----------

